# MUNOZ WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

MUNOZ WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES HAS BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS WITH OUR SHIPPING NOT GETTING DELIVERED AT A RESONABLE TIME. AT THIS TIME WE ARE NO LONGER OFFERING SHIPPING ONLY IF THE COSUMER ARANGES THE SHIPPING WE WILL PACKAGE THE WHEELS AND HAVE THEM READY TO BE PICKED UP..WE HAVE BEEN PACKAGING OUR PRODUCT AND SHIPPING THRU DIFFERENT SERVICES AND WE HAVN'T FOUND A RELIABLE SOURCE THAT TAKES CARE OF OUR PRODUCT. WE TRYIED FEDEX,UPS,DHL,AND USPS AND THEY ALL HAPPENED TO DAMAGE FREIGHT OR SOMETHING GETS LOST OR TRACKING #'S WHINE UP MISSING ON THE COMPUTER BUT PRODUCT ARRIVES THE SAME DAY BELEIVE ME IT HAPPENS..AS FOR CANADA WE HAVE A DISTRIBUTOR IN QUEBEC HE PICKS UP BY PALLET THRU ROADWAY FREIGHT SO THAT'S ONE SHIPPING SOLUTION WE HAVE MANAGED TO TAKE CARE OF.. NOW FOR FASTER SERVICE TO CANADA AND LESS PROBLEMS THRU CUSTOMS FOR ANY INFO. GIVE ME A CALL 909-628-3690 AND ILL HOOK YOU UP DIRECT THANK YOU FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK POSITIVE,NEGATIVE.OR NEUTRAL THATS HOW WE KNOW HOW TO IMPROVE OUR SERVICE WITH OUR LAYITLOW CUSTOMERS IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO GIVE US A CALL AT
909-628-3690 SHOP#
951-543-0435 CELL
909-628-3690 FAX
AND THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT
MUNOZ WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES

ALBERT MUNOZ


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wtf wtf wtf .........................................................WE GO THROUGH THE SAME SHIT W/UPS ALSO ..................HOW ABOUT YOU DELIVER THE WHELLS ACROSS COUNTRY YOURSELF


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 20 2007, 11:48 AM~7941091
> *MUNOZ WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES HAS BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS WITH OUR SHIPPING NOT GETTING DELIVERED AT A RESONABLE TIME. AT THIS TIME WE ARE NO LONGER OFFERING SHIPPING ONLY IF THE COSUMER ARANGES THE SHIPPING WE WILL PACKAGE THE WHEELS AND HAVE THEM READY TO BE PICKED UP..WE HAVE BEEN PACKAGING OUR PRODUCT AND SHIPPING THRU DIFFERENT SERVICES AND WE HAVN'T FOUND A RELIABLE SOURCE THAT TAKES CARE OF OUR PRODUCT. WE TRYIED FEDEX,UPS,DHL,AND USPS AND THEY ALL HAPPENED TO DAMAGE FREIGHT OR SOMETHING GETS LOST OR TRACKING #'S WHINE UP MISSING ON THE COMPUTER BUT PRODUCT ARRIVES THE SAME DAY BELEIVE ME IT HAPPENS..AS FOR CANADA WE HAVE A DISTRIBUTOR IN QUEBEC HE PICKS UP BY PALLET THRU ROADWAY FREIGHT SO THAT'S ONE SHIPPING SOLUTION WE HAVE MANAGED TO TAKE CARE OF.. NOW FOR FASTER SERVICE TO CANADA AND LESS PROBLEMS THRU CUSTOMS FOR ANY INFO. GIVE ME A CALL 909-628-3690 AND ILL HOOK YOU UP DIRECT THANK YOU FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK POSITIVE,NEGATIVE.OR NEUTRAL THATS HOW WE KNOW HOW TO IMPROVE OUR SERVICE WITH OUR LAYITLOW CUSTOMERS IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO GIVE US A CALL AT
> 909-628-3690 SHOP#
> 951-543-0435 CELL
> ...


I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYING THAT HIT SUCKS.
I HAVE A HOMIE THAT LIVES OVER THERE SO I CAN ARANGE TO HAVE HIME PICK UP THE WHEELS BUT CAN I GET A PRICE FOR WHITE DISH & HUBS REST IN CHROME 13'S
AND A SET WITH WHITE SPOKES ONLY.
BOTH SET S W/ 2 BAR STRAIGHT KO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 20 2007, 10:48 AM~7941091
> *MUNOZ WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES HAS BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS WITH OUR SHIPPING NOT GETTING DELIVERED AT A RESONABLE TIME. AT THIS TIME WE ARE NO LONGER OFFERING SHIPPING ONLY IF THE COSUMER ARANGES THE SHIPPING WE WILL PACKAGE THE WHEELS AND HAVE THEM READY TO BE PICKED UP..WE HAVE BEEN PACKAGING OUR PRODUCT AND SHIPPING THRU DIFFERENT SERVICES AND WE HAVN'T FOUND A RELIABLE SOURCE THAT TAKES CARE OF OUR PRODUCT. WE TRYIED FEDEX,UPS,DHL,AND USPS AND THEY ALL HAPPENED TO DAMAGE FREIGHT OR SOMETHING GETS LOST OR TRACKING #'S WHINE UP MISSING ON THE COMPUTER BUT PRODUCT ARRIVES THE SAME DAY BELEIVE ME IT HAPPENS..AS FOR CANADA WE HAVE A DISTRIBUTOR IN QUEBEC HE PICKS UP BY PALLET THRU ROADWAY FREIGHT SO THAT'S ONE SHIPPING SOLUTION WE HAVE MANAGED TO TAKE CARE OF.. NOW FOR FASTER SERVICE TO CANADA AND LESS PROBLEMS THRU CUSTOMS FOR ANY INFO. GIVE ME A CALL 909-628-3690 AND ILL HOOK YOU UP DIRECT THANK YOU FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK POSITIVE,NEGATIVE.OR NEUTRAL THATS HOW WE KNOW HOW TO IMPROVE OUR SERVICE WITH OUR LAYITLOW CUSTOMERS IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO GIVE US A CALL AT
> 909-628-3690 SHOP#
> 951-543-0435 CELL
> ...


i have been using ups myself for years and have never had a problem greater then a package being a day late .......................sorry to hear about your bad luck


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Fucking hate UPS :angry: :machinegun: , everyfucking time i have to get on the phone


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 20 2007, 03:22 PM~7941970
> *i have been using ups myself for years and have never had a problem greater then a package being a day late .......................sorry to hear about your bad luck
> *


 :uh: my first time using UPS they chipped my k/o lol but that was just with me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@May 21 2007, 05:13 AM~7946163
> *:uh:  my first time using UPS they chipped my k/o lol but that was just with me
> *


i pack my shipments well ...i never have any problems


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

so albert whats up ????


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 21 2007, 04:18 PM~7950056
> *i pack my shipments well ...i never have any problems
> *


just because you package them well doesn't mean they will get lost we do the same thing we bubble wrap and double box our packages and they still get fucked up or lost


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 21 2007, 09:42 PM~7953441
> *just because you package them well doesn't mean they will get lost we do the same thing we bubble wrap and double box our packages and they still get fucked up or lost
> *


I agree... :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn im sorry to hear that. if i could afford the rims i wanted, i wanted to the the spokes you had that looked like bamboo... those were hot!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 21 2007, 05:18 PM~7950056
> *i pack my shipments well ...i never have any problems
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 20 2007, 04:22 PM~7941970
> *i have been using ups myself for years and have never had a problem greater then a package being a day late .......................sorry to hear about your bad luck
> *


Rich (D-Cheese) and INDIVIDUALS LA and HOMEBOYZ ship shit to Quebec and all over Canada and never had any problems... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

damn, hope he never has to deal with a painter


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

You cannot ship to Canada VIA USPS/CANADAPOST. They are horrible! The worst ever. UPS/FEDEX for Canada only. The customer service at CanadaPost and USPS is terrible! 

We ship stuff into the country all the time via UPS and never have a problem. USPS/CANADAPOST= GOOD FUCKING LUCK.


DO NOT SHIP USPS into Canada. That is like asking for a cock in your ass.
UPS or FEDEX if you are shipping from USA to canada and VICE VERSA.

Sorry to sound like a dick, but Just trying to give anybody who reads this some free advice. We have been bringing in products from USA for over 5 years, we order weekly from suppliers all over the country so we have had lots of experience with fuckups.


BTW ALBERT I got those 20" wires. Thank you sir!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7956801
> *You cannot ship to Canada VIA USPS/CANADAPOST. They are horrible! The worst ever. UPS/FEDEX for Canada only. The customer service at CanadaPost and USPS is terrible!
> 
> We ship stuff into the country all the time via UPS and never have a problem. USPS/CANADAPOST= GOOD FUCKING LUCK.
> ...


Damn you're one lucky Canuck there Rob... :0


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 22 2007, 01:44 PM~7956801
> *You cannot ship to Canada VIA USPS/CANADAPOST. They are horrible! The worst ever. UPS/FEDEX for Canada only. The customer service at CanadaPost and USPS is terrible!
> 
> We ship stuff into the country all the time via UPS and never have a problem. USPS/CANADAPOST= GOOD FUCKING LUCK.
> ...


ITS THE FIRST TIME WE TRIED SHIPPING WITH USPS.... NEVER AGAIN! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 22 2007, 04:39 PM~7956768
> *I DON'T DISAGREE WITH YOU ON THAT... IT JUST SUCKS ASS WHEN THE SHIPPER FUCKS THINGS UP LIKE THAT!
> 
> CUZ IN THE END... BOTH LOOSE SOMETHING IN THE LONGRUN.
> ...


YA I GOT 4 OUTA 5 OF MY RIMS FROM THOSE FUCKIN USPS SACS OF DUMB SHITS AND ALBERT MADE A CLAIM FOR THEM APRIL 2ND AND THOSE JOKERS TAKE A 60 INVESTIGATION ON THE 50 LBS HUGE ASS PARCEL WTFFFFFFFFFFF,THOSE FUCKIN SHIT STAIN POSTAL WORKING COCKS BETTER GET ME A RIM AND TIRE SOON !


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2007, 02:02 PM~7956901
> *YA I GOT 4 OUTA 5 OF MY RIMS FROM THOSE FUCKIN USPS SACS OF DUMB SHITS AND ALBERT MADE A CLAIM FOR THEM APRIL 2ND AND THOSE JOKERS TAKE A 60 INVESTIGATION ON THE 50 LBS HUGE ASS PARCEL WTFFFFFFFFFFF,THOSE FUCKIN SHIT STAIN POSTAL WORKING COCKS BETTER GET ME A RIM AND TIRE  SOON !
> *


FACE IT.... WE GOT *USPSOWNED!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 22 2007, 05:03 PM~7956915
> *FACE IT.... WE GOT USPSOWNED!
> *


NO FUCKIN WAY BRO,I PUT THAT ON MY CREDIT CARD AND I CALLED THEM MONTHS AGO ON THESE 5 RIMS TOLD THEM THE SITUATION AND THEY WOULD BE GLAD TO REFUND ME FOR WHAT I HAVENT RECEIVED SO I AINT GONNA GET OWNED ANYWAY ,I KEEP MY SELF ORGANISED AND MAKE SURE I DONT GET THE SHAFT.


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2007, 02:07 PM~7956942
> *NO FUCKIN WAY BRO,I PUT THAT ON MY CREDIT CARD AND I CALLED THEM MONTHS AGO ON THESE 5 RIMS TOLD THEM THE SITUATION AND THEY WOULD BE GLAD TO REFUND ME FOR WHAT I HAVENT RECEIVED SO I AINT GONNA GET OWNED ANYWAY ,I KEEP MY SELF ORGANISED AND MAKE SURE I DONT GET THE SHAFT.
> *


HEY ITS SIMPLE I KNOW... IF I DONT GET MY RIMS... I'M NOT GIVING NOONE FREE MONEY! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 22 2007, 05:03 PM~7956915
> *FACE IT.... WE GOT USPSOWNED!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@May 22 2007, 03:00 PM~7956887
> *YES I WILL... ALBERT PROVED TO ME HE WAS NOT FUCKING ME OVER!
> 
> NOW I GOTTA WAIT TO SEE IF USPS ARE GONNA GET SUED :uh:
> ...


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7957358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

I DONT KNOW IF IT ALBERT OR THE SHIPPER OR BOTH BUT IM TIRED OF WAITING.....

HOLLA IF U HERE ME

I THINK PART OF THE PROBLE IS ALBERT HAS SOMEONE ELES TO THE COATING FOR HIM AND THEY ARE BACKED UP....... IF THIS IS SO HE SHOULD SAY SO THEN IT WOULDNT LOOK LIKE HE IS JUST MESSIN OVER US BUT WE ALL HAVE PAYED IN ADVANCE WHICH I DONT NORMALY DO IM ALWAYS 50% UP FRONT THEN THE REST ON COMPLETION 

BUT AS FAR AS THE SHIPPING WE KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES TO GET YOUR STUFF FROM CALI TO WHERE U ARE ,SO HE KNOWS IF HE IS REALLY SHIPPIN WHEN HE SAYS HE IS 

IM MAD BECAUSE HE SAID I WOULD HAVE MY WHEELS BY CINCO DE MIYO FOR THE PICNIC AND NOW STILL NO WHEELS AND THAT WAS WEEKS AGO IM VERY BUSY IM SO BUSY I CANT EVEN GO TO OUR CAR SHOW IN AUG ILL BE WORKIN SO I CANT EVEN SEE MY CAR WITH THE CLUB IF THE CAR MAKES IT I WONT

SO CINCO WAS ABOUT THE ONLY TIME I COULD BE WITH MY CLUB AND RIDE 

I GUESS MY WHEELS WILL BE HERE ONE DAY BUT DAMN IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET A PICTURE OF THEM IF THEY ARE CLSE TO BEING DONE AS HE SAID (HE SAID TWO OF THEM WERE DONE AND ON THERE WAY HE AND HIS WIFE SAID THIS) GOING ON TWO WEEKS AGO ITS ONLY A 5 BUSINESS DAY SHIP TO ME FROM CALI SO GO FIGURE.........

SO ALBERT CAN U GET ME A PIC OR SOMETHING????????

IM TRYIN TO STAY CALM ABOUT THE WHOLE THING


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

not to add fuel to anyones fire but i ordered a set of daytons directly from dayton last week. They shipped on monday and arrived on thursday (dayton to florida). 5 total boxs


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7956773
> *But Albert still got paid and you still got fucked...
> *


so you like it better when we get fucked and yall get the wheels or money cause homie it happens to us also ,,,i sent some wheels to no cal and the driver thought it would be cool to leave two 18x18x18 boxes in th driveway ....well there gone ups gave us $600 and homie got another set of wheels ...so we lost


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@May 22 2007, 05:52 PM~7957698
> *not to add fuel to anyones fire but i ordered a set of daytons directly from dayton last week. They shipped on monday and arrived on thursday (dayton to florida). 5 total boxs
> *


and dayton box's would disapear if i worked for whatever shipping company they used. lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

so what about us on the east coast???????

all the local wheel shops want like 6 or 700 for chrome 13's :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 22 2007, 08:23 PM~7958641
> *so what about us on the east coast???????
> 
> all the local wheel shops want like 6 or 700 for chrome 13's :uh:
> *


$500 or so, here in texas..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 08:24 PM~7958648
> *$500 or so, here in texas..
> *



but by the time i pay shippin to VA its still around 650, so now i have to pay 650 just CHROME spokes, its already hard enough tryin to find 155's with white walls


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 22 2007, 08:27 PM~7958662
> *but by the time i pay shippin to VA its still around 650, so now i have to pay 650 just CHROME spokes, its already hard enough tryin to find 155's with white walls
> *


damn.. i order set of chinaz lil while ago.. with adapters, k/o's.. $312.00 shipped.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 08:31 PM~7958686
> *damn..  i order set of chinaz lil while ago..  with adapters, k/o's..  $312.00 shipped.
> *



from where?????????please let me know cuz homeboyz stopped selling all chrome


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

bah!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7958704
> *from where?????????please let me know cuz homeboyz stopped selling all chrome
> *


PM sent.. and actually. homeboyz said other day to me, that he occassionally has all chrome.. worth asking em.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 22 2007, 06:51 PM~7958427
> *so you like it better when we get fucked and yall get the wheels or money cause homie it happens to us also ,,,i sent some wheels to no cal and the driver thought it would be cool to leave two 18x18x18 boxes in th driveway ....well there gone ups gave us $600 and homie got another set of wheels ...so we lost
> *


I'm not saying that's entirely his fault but when you give a package to a messenger to be delivered to a buyer that already paid, I consider the seller still responsible for the deal...When I send money out for wheels in a form of a money order, let's say it doesn't get to you, do you think I'm gonna call you up and say well man I paid you but you didn't get the money but fuck it, send me the wheels anyway cause that ain't my problem...Of course I wouldn't do that...But I've had nothing but good buisiness with you bro and you don't have problems shipping to Quebec so does D-Cheese...I always get my stuff fast from you guys...That's why I deal with you guys...This time one of my good friends is stuck in some bs shit like that...Maybe he should have bought from you guys...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 22 2007, 08:22 PM~7959920
> *I'm not saying that's entirely his fault but when you give a package to a messenger to be delivered to a buyer that already paid, I consider the seller still responsible for the deal...When I send money out for wheels in a form of a money order, let's say it doesn't get to you, do you think I'm gonna call you up and say well man I paid you but you didn't get the money but fuck it, send me the wheels anyway cause that ain't my problem...Of course I wouldn't do that...But I've had nothing but good buisiness with you bro and you don't have problems shipping to Quebec so does D-Cheese...I always get my stuff fast from you guys...That's why I deal with you guys...This time one of my good friends is stuck in some bs shit like that...Maybe he should have bought from you guys...
> *


THERE IS SOMETHING TO BE SAID ABOUT SERVICE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 22 2007, 11:05 PM~7960333
> *THERE IS SOMETHING TO BE SAID ABOUT SERVICE
> *


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ALBERT'S GOOD PEEPS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW SOMEBODY CLEANED UP THIS THREAD ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 23 2007, 12:18 PM~7962343
> *WOW SOMEBODY CLEANED UP THIS THREAD ?
> *


X2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 23 2007, 10:18 AM~7962343
> *WOW SOMEBODY CLEANED UP THIS THREAD ?
> *


x3


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 22 2007, 06:51 PM~7958427
> *so you like it better when we get fucked and yall get the wheels or money cause homie it happens to us also ,,,i sent some wheels to no cal and the driver thought it would be cool to leave two 18x18x18 boxes in th driveway ....well there gone ups gave us $600 and homie got another set of wheels ...so we lost
> *


true when i got the extenders from you the fed ex guy left them on my door step insted of my mail box,the wind blew the envolope they came in away from my door step. any one could have picked it up and walked away with them luckaly i found them.is services like that that make dealers look bad just because one deliverie guy is to lazy to come back and wait or leave a note


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 23 2007, 11:09 AM~7962634
> *true when i got  the extenders from you the fed ex guy left them on my door step insted of my mail box,the wind blew the envolope they came in away from my door step. any one could have picked it up and walked away with them luckaly i found them.is services like that that make dealers look bad just because one deliverie guy is to lazy to come back and wait or leave a note
> *


i had orderd some wheels while i was in san antonio the driver was nice enough to leave them on the back porch away from anyones view .....but then the dumb ass put a sticker on my front door stating the package was on the back porch :uh: can you say duuu du dah


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 09:23 AM~7962735
> *i had orderd some wheels while i was in san antonio the driver was nice enough to leave them on the back porch away from anyones view .....but then the dumb ass put a sticker on my front door stating the package was on the back porch  :uh: can you say duuu du dah
> *


SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT THINK :uh:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 11:23 AM~7962735
> *i had orderd some wheels while i was in san antonio the driver was nice enough to leave them on the back porch away from anyones view .....but then the dumb ass put a sticker on my front door stating the package was on the back porch  :uh: can you say duuu du dah
> *


i feel you J they could at least say we were here at so -n-so time no one was home pick up youre item at the nearest station.how many of yall wouldnt drive 15, 20 min for youre order.i know i would i would rather do that then to call the dealer and say hey you fucked me were 's my order and start shit with them and then realise that it was the some ones esles falt you didnt get youre order ive bought stuff from albert and always got my order never had an issue with him


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 23 2007, 01:40 PM~7962833
> *i feel you J they could at least say we were here at so -n-so time no one was home pick up youre item at the nearest  station.how many  of  yall wouldnt drive 15, 20 min for youre order.i know i would i would rather do that then to call the dealer and say hey you fucked me were 's my order and start shit with them and then realise that it was the some ones esles falt you didnt get youre order ive bought stuff from albert and always got my order never had an issue with him
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I HAVE YET TO HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MUNOZ, BUT UPS I HAVE ON MANY OCCASSIONS! UPS SUCKS ASS! :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 23 2007, 11:40 AM~7962833
> *i feel you J they could at least say we were here at so -n-so time no one was home pick up youre item at the nearest  station.how many  of  yall wouldnt drive 15, 20 min for youre order.i know i would i would rather do that then to call the dealer and say hey you fucked me were 's my order and start shit with them and then realise that it was the some ones esles falt you didnt get youre order ive bought stuff from albert and always got my order never had an issue with him
> *


now all of our wheels are to be signed for


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 01:17 PM~7963081
> *now all of our wheels are to be signed for
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

dam that sucks


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 12:17 PM~7963081
> *now all of our wheels are to be signed for
> *


 thats the way it should be :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 10:17 AM~7963081
> *now all of our wheels are to be signed for
> *


DELIVERY CONFIRMATION IS GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

LIKE I SAID WE ARE NO LONGER DEALING WITH THE SHIPPERS (ONLY IF REQUESTED) WE WILL STILL BUILD WHEELS AND HAVE THEM READY TO BE SHIPPED...DON'T REALLY HAVE THE TIME TO BE DEALING WITH ALL THE DRAMA THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING... ALL THE OLD ORDERS WILL STILL BE TAKEN CARE OF THRU OUR SHIPPERS ....


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

FINAL FANTASY..GOT MY WHEELS,THANX BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicman_15_@May 22 2007, 03:42 PM~7957637
> *I DONT KNOW IF IT ALBERT OR THE SHIPPER OR BOTH BUT IM TIRED OF WAITING.....
> 
> HOLLA IF U HERE ME
> ...


 What up albert??? This is jon in tucson AZ..... but as for this homie.... just stay calm because i ordered my wheels thru albert and after two weeks i had no wheels.....
But albert did get me my rims... i only got 4 when i ordered 5, called him up and had another one sent to me. its not alberts fault.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 22 2007, 02:06 PM~7957358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what's up with that fuckin picture??? I always see that shit on bilboards in mexico!!!


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

fed x is lame and ups is even worse...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Just recieved my k/o's :biggrin: thanks homie.. still waiting on the chips, any idea when they'll be sent out?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@May 28 2007, 06:53 PM~7994504
> *fed x is lame and ups is even worse...
> *


X2


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

I ship with UPS daily even to my international customers...I have sent products to places I didn't know existed and ones that were in Butt F*ck Egypt with no problems! Last claim I had to file was back in 2004 and I was paid within 15 days after submitting all necessary paperwork! Once in a blue moon I will have a shipment get held up due to an " unforseen delay" I always keep tracking numbers handy to allow the customer to see what is going on and let them know when I shipped it so there is no room for argument. 

For stuff over 75lbs I use UPS Supply Chain Solutions which is their air/sea heavyweight frieght division. I insure every package no matter how small to cover my ass and have the ability to refund the customer imediately if they wish to go that route...Good luck fellas! 

I wouldn't be quick to jump all over Albert...in business...sometimes you have to go through certain channels to get products from the manufacturer/suppliers/distribution center...and there are delays...back orders..incorrect shipments...etc. Keep these things in mind. We don't live in a perfect world like we all wish...Murphys law is constantly playing a part in our business world. 

"Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible time."


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*albert any news on my 5th rim yet???*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*and did u send out my other knock off and adapter yet??????*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 1 2007, 07:48 AM~8021945
> *<span style='color:blue'>everything taken care of bro*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

How about my chips? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Jun 2 2007, 09:59 AM~8028262
> *final fantasy no valen verga!
> *


TU MADRE WAY!

HERES MY ADDRESS ESE
5025 W. STATE ST
ONTARIO CA 91762
COME PAY ME A VISIT.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jun 1 2007, 10:45 PM~8026935
> *How about my chips? :biggrin:
> *


THEY WILL BE SENT OUT ON MONDAY.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 2 2007, 11:54 AM~8028407
> *TU MADRE WAY!
> 
> HERES MY ADDRESS ESE
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 2 2007, 11:11 AM~8028467
> *THEY WILL BE SENT OUT ON MONDAY.....
> *


Good looking out bro :thumbsup:


----------



## autopartman (Jan 16, 2007)

i got mine in about a week even hooked it up with a 360 dvd !


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 1 2007, 09:24 PM~8025584
> *everything taken care of bro
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 1 2007, 08:24 PM~8025584
> *everything taken care of bro
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

those chips get shipped out today? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jun 4 2007, 09:14 PM~8042842
> *those chips get shipped out today? :biggrin:
> *


yup they did....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any new wheel pic's


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WILL POST PICTURES LATER TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 8 2007, 01:45 PM~8066354
> *WILL POST PICTURES LATER TODAY :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE MY BLUE ONES YOU ARE MAKING :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Jun 5 2007, 06:51 PM~8048936
> *:uh: i doubt t homie :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I got part of my order, and yes, it did take a while but I'm not blaming Final Fantacy for it. 
It was the shipping company. He did his part, it was the shipping company that fuckd up

He was actually alot of help :thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

yo Albert, homie u send that knock off out? and did u find out bout tha hood for tha monte find out u'll be a life-saver :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 10 2007, 02:35 PM~8076441
> *TRUE BUT THIS LIL KID IS TRYING TO BRAG HE'S BALLIN  :uh: "RIGHT" ANY ONE CAN FINANCE A HOME IN DEL RIO TEXAS ITS IN THE DESERT THERE'S NOTHING THERE
> *


 :uh: NOT ANYBODY HOMIE, BUT ALMOST ANYBODY


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

yo albert whaaa it deww jus got my rims homie fuck DHL does them damn GHETTO KNOCKS almost knockd tha pictures off tha wall but yeah i got em intact THANKS ALOT REALLY APPRECIATE it and will be doin more business with u :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

Im happy to say i recived my wheels and the look good it took a little longer than i wished but i do have them .....

and it really wasnt alberts falt 

*IT WAS THE SHIPPERS FALT * 

MY WHEELS WERE STUCK IN TRANSIT FOR DAYS SO YALL GET OFF HIS BACK

HES THE MAN AND YALL KNOW IT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicman_15_@Jun 12 2007, 01:42 PM~8090730
> *Im happy to say i recived my wheels and the look good it took a little longer than i wished but i do have them .....
> 
> and it really wasnt alberts falt
> ...


good looking out bro... im glad you liked your wheels post up some pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## stylistics_ed (Sep 13, 2006)

i got my wheels. the wheels look real good you did a great job. it was nice doing bussisness with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any new wheel pictures


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

*here you go what you think*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 22 2007, 06:51 PM~7958427
> *so you like it better when we get fucked and yall get the wheels or money cause homie it happens to us also ,,,i sent some wheels to no cal and the driver thought it would be cool to leave two 18x18x18 boxes in th driveway ....well there gone ups gave us $600 and homie got another set of wheels ...so we lost
> *


BACKIN UP YOUR BOY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 20 2007, 12:56 PM~7941113
> *wtf wtf wtf .........................................................WE GO THROUGH THE SAME SHIT W/UPS ALSO ..................HOW ABOUT YOU DELIVER THE WHELLS ACROSS COUNTRY YOURSELF
> *


BACKIN UP YOUR BOY


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

ttt for munoz.

only wheels i will roll. fuck everybody else!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

if you have a guy who understands speaks and writes good english taking your orders you will never have fuck-ups . for years i dealt with conrad (la wire), roberts tire in denver, finos in denver and even some of those paki guys in norco and never had a problem with ups. the only time i had a problem was with a big order from extreme wire wheel when the order guy couldnt nderstand basic english and got the address wrong.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Just put in an order last week. Will post them up when I get them. 

Thanks Albert. TTT for a great professional guy. Even called me at night on his own time to let me know he got my money order. :thumbsup:


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

TTT FOR MUNOZ. DONT SUPPORT SNAKES!!


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13077120
> *Just put in an order last week. Will post them up when I get them.
> 
> Thanks Albert. TTT for a great professional guy. Even called me at night on his own time to let me know he got my money order. :thumbsup:
> *


just sent you the tracking #'s doggy :thumbsup: thanks homie....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 22 2009, 08:00 PM~13080018
> *TTT FOR MUNOZ. DONT SUPPORT SNAKES!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS RIGHT HOMIE.... :biggrin: ALL BITCHES RATTLE :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 22 2009, 10:27 AM~13075501
> *if you have a guy who understands  speaks and writes good english taking your orders you will never have fuck-ups . for years i dealt with conrad (la wire), roberts tire in denver, finos in denver and even some of those paki guys in norco and never had a problem with ups. the only time i had a problem was with a big order from extreme wire wheel when the order guy couldnt nderstand basic english and got the address wrong.
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Feb 23 2009, 09:29 AM~13084699
> *:wave:  :wave:  :420:
> *


WHATS UP DOGG... PM SENT.... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT BEST PRICES IVE FOUND AND GOOD WORK! :thumbsup: HAD 2 SET'S THRU HIM SO FAR!

JUS GOTTA CALL....


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

where you located? and whats the price on all chrome 13's & 14's


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Feb 9 2010, 08:58 PM~16567756
> *where you located?  and whats the price on all chrome 13's & 14's
> *


MUNOZ WHEELS & ACCESSORIES
HYDRAULICS
5025 E.State St. # 2
Ontario, California
951-543-0435
909-717-4724 CELL

PAY PAL @ [email protected]
OUR WEBSITE IS....
WWW.MUNOZWHEEL.NET


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

HAD THESE AT LEAST THREE YEARS ON A DAILY...NEVER ANY PROBLEMS!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

my new set :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

TTT for Albert, a true business man. :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

how much for a 14x7 gold spokes,hub,nipples?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 24 2010, 08:45 AM~16710541
> *how much for a 14x7 gold spokes,hub,nipples?
> *


gotta call,he dont check here very often!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

this pic dont do justice :uh:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Albert it was nice meeting you today. Thanks for hooking me up with those knock offs :thumbsup:


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up munoz how much for a set of 13's with tires. the spokes got to be color too. i just the rims. i dont need adapters an no nock offs .hit me up


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

WAS UP VATO (ALBERT)??? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 24 2010, 11:12 PM~16718782
> *this pic dont do justice :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks doggie they look good and thanks for your business


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Feb 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16727166
> *Hey Albert it was nice meeting you today. Thanks for hooking me up with those knock offs :thumbsup:
> *


nice meeting you too dog


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Yo Dana(Flaked85) told me to hit you up on some wheels  

How much for 13x7 rev, black spokes straight 2 bar knockoffs for chips?

or same but black spokes with gold nipples/hub

shipped to VA 23086 thanks "D"


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E6364_@Feb 26 2010, 03:50 AM~16731299
> *whats up munoz  how much for a set of 13's with tires. the spokes got to be color too. i just the rims. i dont need  adapters an no nock offs .hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


call me doggie 909-717-4724


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 24 2010, 12:06 AM~16707039
> *TTT for Albert, a true business man. :thumbsup:
> *



X2 THE BEST WHEEL SHOP ON THIS SITE HANDSDOWN.TTT FOR MY HOMIE ALBERT.FAST RELIABLE SERVICE.


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 27 2010, 07:59 PM~16745213
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up hater :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 28 2010, 09:09 PM~16754787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE LOOK GOOD DOG!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16755814
> *THOSE LOOK GOOD DOG!
> *


thank you :biggrin: I LIKE.. GONNA EVEN MORE AFTER WE DO THE TOP CANDIE TO MATCH THEM 












]


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 1 2010, 12:17 AM~16755814
> *THOSE LOOK GOOD DOG!
> *


good talkin to you man..


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 28 2010, 08:45 PM~16754389
> *what up hater  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :x: :x: :dunno: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice meeting albert.....see you next time....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 8 2010, 06:43 PM~16831566
> *nice meeting albert.....see you next time....
> *


NICE MEETING YOU TO HOMIE.......YOU GETTING READY FOR THE NEXT SWAP MEET ALREADY???


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

keep an eye out for those tru's for me.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 9 2010, 12:48 PM~16839599
> *keep an eye out for those tru's for me.
> *


nice meeting you to dog....... for sure ill keep my eyes open homie :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 04:56 PM~16841908
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sup albert que pasa?! :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 14 2010, 03:30 PM~16888224
> *sup albert que pasa?! :biggrin:
> *


what up homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 15 2010, 10:05 AM~16894330
> *what up homie..... :biggrin:
> *


i have one of your business stickers on my car, and the little ~ over the n fell off.. i dont think any one around here will notice though lol


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 15 2010, 02:29 PM~16897502
> *i have one of your business stickers on my car, and the little ~ over the n fell off.. i dont think any one around here will notice though lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: so that means you still got the cadi????


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 28 2010, 11:08 PM~16756542
> *thank you :biggrin:  I LIKE.. GONNA EVEN MORE AFTER WE DO THE TOP CANDIE TO MATCH THEM
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte! :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

You have any motors available????


----------

